# A Melhor Localização do Sensor UV



## Puma (26 Nov 2010 às 23:26)

Muito se tem falado neste fórum da melhor localização, de anemómetros, pluviómetros, e então ... nem se fala do termómetro/higrómetro e seu RS.

Não encontrei grande informação, de qual a melhor localização para colocar um sensor de UV.

Como sabem, adquiri recentemente uma Oregon WMR 200 que de origem não trás o sensor de UV. Comprei o sensor Oregon UVN, e instalei da forma como está apresentado na fotografia.

A minha questão é esta:
Qual a melhor localização para um sensor UV?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## zejorge (27 Nov 2010 às 14:45)

Olá Puma

Antes de mais parabéns pela forma como tens montada a estação. Como sabes sou também um principiante, mas julgo que a localização do sensor de UV apenas tem um requisito que é óbvio, que é estar exposto ao sol se possível desde que ele nasce até ao seu deitar, evitando-se pois, tudo o que possam ser sombras.
Deixa-me só dar mais uma dica, instala o sensor de temperatura e humidade num RS de preferência da Davis, ou em alternativa num artesanal (bem construído).
O resto está perfeito...

Cumpts

Zejorge


----------

